# TRAV a DIAL



## Karlw144 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just picked up a couple TRAV a DIAL units and I want to install at least one on my EMCO V10P lathe.  Any words of wisdom here? I hope my bargain will be worth the effort. Installation is underway, brackets are cut, and hope to have it done today. Will try to post pictures later. Overall, how do you like or rate these units?
thanks,

karl


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 9, 2013)

We have them at work on a couple of lathes thay work fine . Abit pricy for what thay are but if you got a good deal thay will be fine. The only drawback on them is you have to take your eys off the work to see them. Takes getting used to:thinking:


----------



## bjmh46 (Feb 10, 2013)

Couldn't live without mine!

Bob


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 10, 2013)

A couple?, what to get rid of one?


----------



## British Steel (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Karl,
I have one on my lathe, as the carriage handwheel isn't calibrated (it's 10.025"  per turn, so I'll need to make a pair of 40/41 or 120/123 tooth gears to fit a 1" per turn one!) - it works well and suits my (and my lathe's) retro analogue character, although for really precise movements I can also use the gauges in the tray in the way cover against a micrometer stop - which has the advantages that a) I don't have to watch the dial and b) I can use the feed trip (which means I can walk away from that 10-minute long fine finishing cut to do something else and know it won't crash...)

The dial I have needed a new lens[1] and a clean, plus a home-made bracket to position it just right (on the tailstock end of the carriage) with some adjustment for contact pressure and angle (the angle affects the accuracy and can be used to "calibrate" the Trav-a-Dial) - not too much work, considering it was almost free on Ebay!

Dave H. (the other one)

[1] one method here: http://madmodder.net/index.php/topic,7790.0.html - I've seen on one of the forums a way to use pressure to blow-mould them in a form to get more complicated shapes... my Google-FU has deserted me though!


----------

